# Greg is not coming to town anymore



## shaunnadan

Hallo everybody

So greg (@n0ugh7_zw) is coming up from zim and will be here for a short visit. We all know how helpful greg is on the forum and in promoting vaping up in "bobs town" lol

We will be going to check out some Vape shops and then planning a Vape meet for everyone to come out have some fun.

Venue : cheerleaders edenvale (".)
Time : 7pm till late
Date : 9th April

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

More bloody FOMO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

I think we missed it
17 March?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

abdul said:


> I think we missed it
> 17 March?



OP edited...


----------



## Silver

That is the date of the Craft Vapour blind tasting...
Just letting you know


----------



## shaunnadan

Date changed to accommodate those going for the blind tasting.... We are not going to miss a night at cheerleaders!


----------



## Silver

shaunnadan said:


> Date changed to accommodate those going for the blind tasting.... We are not going to miss a night at cheerleaders!



Wasnt suggesting you change your date at all
Just letting you know


----------



## shaunnadan

date changed again , gregs travel plans have been rearranged.

so its actually this weekend and not next weekend !!!!


----------



## shaunnadan

So Gregs travel arrangements have been cancelled and won't be coming to JHB. 

He is making a trip down with the family to kzn so maybe someone there can arrange a Vape meet when he's around . 

Sorry guys


----------



## Rowan Francis

oh bugger ... shame


----------



## yuganp

@shaunnadan Maybe change the title to Greg is not coming to town

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Sorry @shaunnadan


----------



## ET

Where in kzn Greg? Now @Rob Fisher , we can make the FOMO

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

No dude, this like. old  

I ended up staying at Cabana Beach and visiting my grand dad in Hillcrest. Unfortunately, not long after we left, he died. 

Then later in may I popped down to collect my passport, and I got to meet @shaunnadan


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


> Where in kzn Greg? Now @Rob Fisher , we can make the FOMO



100's


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bummer! 

Sorry to hear about your Grand Dad!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

I'm still coming down to JHB from the 4th till the 6th of September for the meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> I'm still coming down to JHB from the 4th till the 6th of September for the meet



I know... the fomo has set in already... I'm going to miss the meet... I will be in Las Vegas with Olivia Newton-John.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> I know... the fomo has set in already... I'm going to miss the meet... I will be in Las Vegas with Olivia Newton-John.


Ah Rob, surely Olivia can wait an extra week or two?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Ah Rob, surely Olivia can wait an extra week or two?



She probably could... however changing 8 months of preparation planning and a billion flights might prove to be a bit more difficult.


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Ah Rob, surely Olivia can wait an extra week or two?



Also we are booked on the last ship to head for Alaska this year before the big freeze starts.


----------



## Viper_SA

Alaska...... aaaah, one day.... but at the rate my wish list is growing I'll need to win several lottories  One day when I die, I want Charlie Sheen's life and uncle Rob's vape gear to flash before my eyes......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

n0ugh7_zw said:


> No dude, this like. old
> 
> I ended up staying at Cabana Beach and visiting my grand dad in Hillcrest. Unfortunately, not long after we left, he died.
> 
> Then later in may, I popped down to collect my passport, and I got to meet @shaunnadan


@"nOugh7_zw,sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> She probably could... however changing 8 months of preparation planning and a billion flights might prove to be a bit more difficult.


Ok fine, go then 

There will be more vape meets, lots more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

